# photomicrograph of vitamin C crystals with polarization filters at 40x



## bs0604 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Trever1t (Dec 11, 2011)

rose hips or ascorbic acid? Me thinks the acid


----------



## bs0604 (Dec 11, 2011)

pharmaceutical grade ascorbic acid


----------

